# Viewing DVD's on the Nav. system



## satted (Jul 12, 2004)

Is there a way to view DVD's using the navigation system???

2004 Nissan Maxima


----------



## habenero2002 (Dec 17, 2006)

The Navi DVD drive is for data disks only


----------

